

Topical Energy Spray For Absorbing Caffeine Through Your Skin - srebeck
http://techcrunch.com/2013/08/20/sprayable-energy/

======
michaszek
The spray absorption method though might increase the abuse. I wonder how
would the body react to the overdose.

